# As chuvadas de 25 de agosto de 2007 no Algarve



## Agreste (2 Ago 2013 às 15:46)

Clima do Algarve. Verão interrompido pelas chuvadas de agosto de 2007. Bateram-se recordes. 

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/v0nTDud5ASWmsq3Qh32h#share"]Ruas alagadas em Monte Gordo - SIC Not&iacute;cias - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


Os dados do relatório do IM.





































Veremos se a monotonia deste verão é quebrada por algum episódio tropical.

O episódio de 1976 parece ter acontecido de uma origem diferente. Não teria sido um evento único fruto de perturbação vinda de latitudes inferiores - via continente africano. Teria sido uma depressão isolada em altitude formada entre os Açores e o Continente que progrediu nos dias 20-21-22 para sudoeste e daí incorporada na circulação geral de oeste.


----------

